# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  نحوه ایجاد منو در

## محمد اخشابی

دوستان چگونه میتوانم منو در صفه های phpیا htmlایجاد کنم لطف کنید خوب توضیح بدید :ناراحت:

----------


## ayub_coder

با css و جاوا اسکریپت  :لبخند گشاده!: 
البته اگه می خوای منوی دینامک یعنی کاملا پویا درست کنی از sothink dhtml menu استفاده کنی کارش خیلی درسته  :تشویق: 
مثلا همین منوی سایت خودم با sothink  درست کردم

----------

